# Recomendations for Reformed California Colleges



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2005)

I have been accepted to Masters college/Biola but I am wondering if any knows of any Reformed Christian colleges in California? I am pushing because I prefer the location.

Any help would be great, Thanks.

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2005)

No hope for California!


----------



## ARStager (Feb 12, 2005)

did you check the map?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> did you check the map?



Sorry...what do you mean by map?

Also if there any past threads/links refering to this topic, that would also be helpful. I am mainly looking for input also, some colleges may say they are reformed but actually may not be.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

Look at Westmont College's website - they're not specifically Reformed, but they're a great liberal arts Christian college, and the "Christian" affiliation is not merely historical as it is with so many "Christian" schools.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Look at Westmont College's website - they're not specifically Reformed, but they're a great liberal arts Christian college, and the "Christian" affiliation is not merely historical as it is with so many "Christian" schools.



For what it's worth, Greg Bahnsen graduated from Westmont and my wife went there for a couple of years. Very expensive!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Thanks Chris x2


----------



## Robin (Feb 12, 2005)

Matt,

Hey, there are two great ones: Westminster in San Diego (Westminster Theological Seminary) and Providence in Ontario - just opened - getting rave reviews. Our adult ed teacher at our church teaches there. 

You simply cannot know of the huge resources that are at both of these! Michael Horton teaches at Westminster, btw.

Forget Biola! (It's gotten so much worse  )

Robin

Here's are the sites for both:

http://www.providencechristiancollege.org/

http://www.wscal.net/pstudents/pstudents.html



[Edited on 2-13-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> they're not specifically Reformed, but they're a great liberal arts Christian college, and the "Christian" affiliation is not merely historical as it is with so many "Christian" schools.


What does this mean? Are there Christian colleges which teach liberal arts and theology?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Yes, they are a liberal arts school in that they have a diverse, well-rounded curriculum with many types of courses, such as things in the arts, sciences, humanities, etc., and they also teach some theology courses, and try to integrate the Christian worldview throughout their diverse curriculum.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Yes, they are a liberal arts school in that they have a diverse, well-rounded curriculum with many types of courses, such as things in the arts, sciences, humanities, etc., and they also teach some theology courses, and try to integrate the Christian worldview throughout their diverse curriculum.


Wow they are a foreign concept to me...


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 12, 2005)

Any thoughts on The Master's College?

Robin, 
while I would love to go to westminster...I need my undergrad first.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Any thoughts on The Master's College?



Well, that would be strictly Dispensational, while a college like Westmont would be more balanced.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Providence in Ontario - just opened - getting rave reviews. Our adult ed teacher at our church teaches there.
> 
> [Edited on 2-13-2005 by Robin]



Robin,

I checked out the site, and sent them an email. Because they seem to be a new school the website did not explain many questions I had. Thanks for the link, I will try to talk with them next week.

[Edited on 2-13-2005 by matthew11v25]

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## Robin (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> Any thoughts on The Master's College?



Better than Biola. Study eschatology on your own - don't worry about dispensationalism.



Robin


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> ...



I agree. this is what I have heard recently.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Study eschatology on your own - don't worry about dispensationalism.



The thing is, Dispensationalism is not solely an issue of eschatology. In fact, I would say it is not even _primarily_ an issue of eschatology, but about how one views and interprets the whole Bible, the nature of God's relationship to His people, who His people are in all ages, and the way of salvation in all ages. Dispensational eschatology is merely one result of the system of Dispensationalism as a whole, which deals with far more central issues and has far more central implications and applications to one's Christianity than just eschatology. And that is why it is such an important error to avoid.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...



Chris I do agree that dispensationalism is an important error to avoid, and while it does affect eschatology, I agree that it's roots go deeper than that into central doctrines of Christianity. My point in agreeing with Robin is that there are many colleges in which one must study on their own (not excluding being a member of a Biblical church).


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> ...



Agreed - and I can totally relate, as mine is a perfect example. On one section of Rhodes' website, in describing their purpose, they say, "The college's Presbyterian history teaches us to value religious freedom, service and diversity." I certainly don't know what Presbyterian history they are talking about any further back than 50 years ago.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

Chris,

I was raised in foursquare/AoG churches (that is when I went), I was planning to go to one of their affiliated colleges. I praise God that I didn't!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

ANYONE know anything else about Providence Bible College in Ontaro, California. Part of their website is still under construction, any feedback would be great.

[Edited on 2-14-2005 by matthew11v25]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 14, 2005)

My dad is an OP minister in La Mirada. At least one of his members is involved with the school's establishment (interviewing and hiring staff and faculty). There seems to be a wide support for the school among reformed churches in the LA basin. It is an infant operation, and like a newborn child shows promise. Who knows what tomorrow holds? How long will things go well? You really do need to talk to people in the So. Cal. area, and visit the place, and talk to people close to the work to get a feel for whether its right for you. Maybe in 15 years I'll have kids who are there or who want to go there...

And then I'll be asking you how well you liked it, and whether you stayed up with its progress, and if you still recommend it. (I bet you don't even want to think about being 30-something right now, do ya? Ha ha ha ha ha)


----------



## govols (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually,  it is the Master's Seminary that you would want. The Master's College is more geared toward counseling, etc.

Master's Seminary


----------



## AdamM (Feb 14, 2005)

Isn't Robert Gundry teaching at Westmont? Gundry's recent work calling into question the doctrine of imputation is the primary material John Piper was responding to when he wrote "Counted Righteous in Christ."


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> Isn't Robert Gundry teaching at Westmont? Gundry's recent work calling into question the doctrine of imputation is the primary material John Piper was responding to when he wrote "Counted Righteous in Christ."



I do believe Gundry does teach at Westmont. I did not know of His relationship to Piper's book. Interesting.


----------



## matt01 (Feb 14, 2005)

Though the Master's College has it's faults, it remains a good institution. I am glad to have attended and graduated.


----------



## Robin (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> ANYONE know anything else about Providence Bible College in Ontaro, California. Any feedback would be great.
> [Edited on 2-14-2005 by matthew11v25]



Matt, why not go to the "horses mouth"...here is professor Samples' website - e mail him. (He teaches at Providence.)

http://www.augustinefellowship.org/augustinefellowship/index.shtml

Robin


----------



## matthew11v25 (Feb 15, 2005)

Robin,

Thanks for the link. I am in contact with the school.


----------



## dioko (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> ANYONE know anything else about Providence Bible College in Ontaro, California. Part of their website is still under construction, any feedback would be great.
> 
> [Edited on 2-14-2005 by matthew11v25]




David Hegg, who is a pastor of an Evangelical Free in Ontario, and professor out at the Master's should be able to tell you more about it. Look him up on the Master's College faculty page. Or give the school a call and ask for his contact info. May God lead you in your educational pursuits, brother. I'm at the Master's currently, and it's great. But i don't hold the same convictions as you do concerning dispensationalism. May God grant us all greater understanding to the end that He may be most glorified in us as we walk in the light of His word.


----------



## Providence Girl (Feb 17, 2005)

*Reformed Vs. \"Semi-Reformed\"*

Hi all,

What an incredibly interesting discussion about Masters College. While a tremendous Christian college, Masters is by no means a reformed Christian college. Some members of the school's faculty do have reformed leanings, but at its heart, Masters is a dispensational school. 
Providence is solidly rooted in the reformed faith and the reformed traditions with board, faculty, and administrative staff required to vigorously explain their understanding of reformed higher education when interviewing. Our board of directors understands that they have an opportunity to "get things right" and are extremely careful in their hiring of any staff. If a student desires a thoroughly and wholly reformed liberal arts education, I would suggest giving Providence a careful look. Copy and paste the link below to your web browser to read about the history and missions of the college.
www.providencechristiancollege.org/docs/catalog.pdf

Of course I am hopelessly biased, so ya'll are more then welcome to take what I've said with a large grain/rock of salt


----------

